# Long 910 Runs but has some issues



## myarabianhorse (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi, I bought a long 910 over the summer, it runs great but... well the brakes went out it needs a new hydraulic pump and starter and battery. It will pull the barn down and it handles the batwing without hesitation. My biggest concern at the moment is while I was crawling under it checking the brake lines I noticed a hole in the rear axle case I can see right up into the case. Its a little bigger around than a quarter. It looks like there is another hole on the oppistite side but it is full of dirt and gunk I'm afraid to dig it out in case it has been patched on that side. The other side looks as if someone took a tool and dug out around the hole. So I guess what I'm asking is the rear axle should be full of oil right? Where is the fill for it I can't find it? Any ideas how much oil it holds? What would you use to patch the hole?


----------

